# New Doe - 2 Pooch Tests



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

(Steel yourself, I talk too much...)

I got a new doe this weekend. She has two blue eyes and is very feminine and long bodied. I'm very excited about her. When I talked to the woman on the phone (the same person I got my buck from), she said she had been exposed to a buck, and that she was 11 1/2 months old.

When I got there, caught her (of course she is wild), and paid for her, the woman told me she was probably due in about two weeks. That shocked me because I assumed she had just recently been exposed to the buck...not that she was almost 5 months pregnant. She doesn't look even remotely preggo when looking at her body, but it does feel like she is starting a bag (very tiny) very similar to a couple of weeks before Witch kidded. This is of course her first...and it means she was bred at 6 1/2 months old. :GAAH: Her ligs are not as hard as my two other does (which are like pencils). They are like very strong rubber. Hard to push on, but you can get a bit of give.

In any case, two weeks is the lady's guess because she has started a small bag...but she doesn't know when she was bred exactly because she lets the buck run with the does. So, here is picture of her, and her pooch. I didn't take one from the front/top/behind because she honestly looks like a non-pregnant doe from a physical standpoint. I haven't spent much time trying to feel for kicks because I'm trying to let her relax and leave her be for a few days.










Pooch:










I'm going to keep a close eye on her and check her ligs/udder constantly. To me, the picture says yes on the pooch test. I think I'm getting decent at it, but I probably am just imagining it. Lol. I put her in my kidding "pen", which is a dog kennel for a big dog. The other goats come up to the pen all day to see her, so she isn't totally alone, but she can't be harassed (and Witch wants to kick her butt.) That, and I can catch her easily.

If she is pregnant, I'm thinking a small single....hoping for a :kidred: Although, I wish that if she was bred, she was several months out. I don't feel good about a 6 month old being bred.

Speaking of which, here is pooch test two. My friend decided to get a doeling at the same time. We picked her out a nice little tan one, that isn't supposed to be pregnant. She is almost 7 months. However, I'm wondering about that. She is a little tubby and her pooch looks questionable. What do you guys think?










Its a bit blurry. I tried to sharpen it. I don't know if it will work for you guys because the photo isn't clear enough? If she is, we have no idea when she would be due because the lady said she wasn't in with the bucks (but when we got there one of her bucks was running around her yard, where it wasn't supposed to be, and there are tons of holes in her fences.) What sucks is that if she is 7 months and the pooch test works, that means she is at least 2 months right? Which means she was bred at 5 months or so? :veryangry: At least she is big. She is as big as mine at 7 months, and mine is 11 1/2...The mom was on site, and she was nearly as big as her as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The second one looks to be a definate yes, the first is a possible yes..with the first doe being a FF and making a small udder now, she could have another month to go. The FF I have now that is due 2/23 has a small bag started.

To kid at 11 months isn;t a bad thing, she looks to be plenty big enough...and she is deep so you'd be surprised at just how many the deep girls can carry.
I had an oops breeding with a doeling that was 4 months old...she delivered a single at 9 months of age with no problems.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I breed my yearlings at 6 or eight months---depending on their size and weight at breeding time. Now if the doe was four or five months I'd freak out about her kidding at ten months, because during pregancy they were still in a growing stage. . . .I don't think I made much sense but . . . :laugh: I think they will both be fine.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, my doe (the first one, whom I'm calling Doll) has a mucus plug. I hadn't checked her in two days, and I went out there and she is actively "leaking" thick white goop. Its all over her butt, tail, etc. I know they can lose the plug a month out though. I can't really feel her ligaments anymore though, which worries me. Her bag has almost doubled in size in the last two days (although it is still small.) She isn't acting weird, but she didn't eat all of her food. I tried to feel for kids and I swore I felt a couple of solid little kicks, but I could be imagining things. (right side). This is why breeding dates would be SO helpful. Next time I get a doe, I am going to get something from someone with no bucks, great fences, or who puts their goats together for "dates", rather than letting what will be, be.

If the second one is bred..we have a much bigger window and have no idea when she would be due. She has pretty solid ligaments and no bag..the skin seems a bit loose under there for so young though and a little mushy. I think she is who I'd worry about the most just because she'll have to keep such a close eye on her.


----------

